# Mailleux / MX loader specs?



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Definitely having a hard time coming up with the answer to this here as this loader is an orphan in the US market. I’m trying to find the angle built into the back of MX attachments, as shown in this global diagram at 10°. Is MX similar? Reason, in case you’re curious, I’m attaching an Alö head to my MX boom and would like to know if I mount it similarly and use Alö / Global attachments, if my bucket curl will still function in the range it’s designed to function.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Whoops, here is the global bucket.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Cherry engineering in UK I think used to have info on that


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

That looked promising but I couldn’t find any angles on their website. I will continue to search. Beats going out in the cold.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Owners manual shows all the headstocks and there’s one that is convertible, angles look really close to the other quick attaches


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I feel the same about similarities seen in any pictures I can find. Only thing that had me concerned was an old post or two on the British farming forum that suggested running alo attachments on an mx head would lead to loss of useable curl range. Though, really, even if it did a little bit I doubt I would care as the vast majority of anything I would use it for would be a spear or a grab, so basically no bucket work.


----------

